# Strap change day.



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Fancy a bit of a change today....

Certina SSPH200M is going from a custom brown leather to a Gekota bracelet.

Tudor BB is going from distressed black leather deployant to the supplied black NATO.

Armida A1 brass going from custom parachute canvas strap to a black rubber.

Mori brass diver from brown horween to black sailcloth.

Maybe a couple more swaps too

Will feel like new collection, results to follow....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Tudor BB is going from distressed black leather deployant to the supplied black NATO.


 Interested to hear what you think. My Tudor NATO is now on a Steinhart because (I think) it looks, and feels better than it did on the Tudor. It has also increased the value of the Steinhart by 58%. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I like swapping straps and ive tended to go for hirsch for 20 quid the crocos are pretty good, fluco are good but not as good and condor seem pretty good too and cheap. I dont know what to put on my latest incoming yet, an old seiko auto, im leaning towards another hirsch croco in black, i might be adventurous and get something that looks tatty you know, like on the leather BB maybe a colareb swamp?

https://shop.colareb.it/index.php?id_product=14&controller=product&id_lang=1

but i dont want to look like an overtrying pretending not to try pretentious bearded sruffy hippy arty type


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

One down and I think it works pretty well... Won't be it's permanent home because the brown leather (with red accebts) works sooooo well....

After



Before


----------



## skynett69 (Oct 17, 2019)

Finewatchstraps out of Helsinki Finland make awesome custom hand made leather straps. I have had their straps fitted on my Lorier Neptune and it really compliments the vintage aesthetic of the watch. The leather is really top quality but the only minor niggle is that the inside of the strap is unfinished so it tends to make it somewhat difficult to get it under the keeper. But its all good it just adds to the rustic appeal of the strap.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/finwatchstraps?ref=notif_psffs&section_id=1

Finewatchstraps out of Helsinki Finland make awesome custom hand made leather straps. I have had their straps fitted on my Lorier Neptune and it really compliments the vintage aesthetic of the watch. The leather is really top quality but the only minor niggle is that the inside of the strap is unfinished so it tends to make it somewhat difficult to get it under the keeper. But its all good it just adds to the rustic appeal of the strap.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/finwatchstraps?ref=notif_psffs&section_id=1


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> It has also increased the value of the Steinhart by 58%.


 I sold my ocean one because it was so heavy on the bracelet and I didn't think it would work on a strap. Sounds like I should have tried one, though I couldn't afford a Tudor NATO.


----------



## Reamer (Oct 15, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Gekota bracelet


 I've just ordered my second strap from Gecko. Incredible selection and came to the rescue this time with wanting to experiment with a colour I don't usually wear (red).


----------

